# FBE



## DKMD (Jun 22, 2012)

I managed to finish up the bowl I roughed out a while back. This is that crappy Texas wood that Kevin forces on the rest of us… Thanks for sharing with us, Kevin!

About 11" across and finished with mineral oil… This one is meant to be used.

Comments, criticism, and suggestions appreciated.

[attachment=6993][attachment=6994][attachment=6995][attachment=6996]


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 22, 2012)

David - your a machine ! Very nice bowl. I like how the line on the bottom carries all the way through to make it look like its floating or perfectly balanced. It adds a touch of elegance that is very subtle. he banded detail is awesome too.
Scott


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jun 22, 2012)

I really like this one, David. Of course, I've never seen any work of yours that I didn't like. To me, (other than the flame) the beads are what make this one ring the bell.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 22, 2012)

Really nice work- I like the grooves- Beautiful wood and craftmanship.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 22, 2012)

another great keller creation nice work dave


----------



## bearmanric (Jun 22, 2012)

Very nice work David. Rick


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

Wow that's a great salvage of a ugly piece of wood. Thanks for showing.


----------



## Vern Tator (Jun 23, 2012)

Pretty bowl!!! Do you have a coring system so as to get more beauty out of one ugly piece of wood?


----------



## DKMD (Jun 23, 2012)

Vern Tator said:


> Pretty bowl!!! Do you have a coring system so as to get more beauty out of one ugly piece of wood?



Thanks! I just got the McNaughton setup, but I didn't have it when I roughed this blank. The next piece if this I get will get cored!


----------



## phinds (Jun 24, 2012)

Really nice !

Beautiful

Gorgeous

... and other good things


----------

